# Sinuses?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:I've posted about this topic before, but I'm here again looking for some help. I don't want to whine again, but my sinuses are driving me nuts. Some will remember around this time last year I was a basketcase for about 3 months with the sinuses and fm. I've been bad the past couple of days. Really off balance and walking into things. I've had sinusitis for years and since moving to this house it has gotten worse. My left nostril is constantly stuffed, headaches and my nose is always bleeding for some reason. Sometimes I get stabbing pains in my ears too. Does anyone get this? I use Flonase (nasal spray & saline solution) on a daily basis. Can you get a yeast infection in your nose? Boy, I don't want a repeat of last winter. I also use a humidifier in my bedroom. Oh, one more thing, has anyone had their sinuses drained and did it help? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

Weener, You know I'm going to do the usual and ask about Vitamin C and MSM. It really helped my sinuses but I also use the nasal saline spray, so that's good. You write that you have a humidifier in your room or house. I wonder, do you have a mold allergy? Are you keeping the humidifier clean? The only reason I bring this up is when my oldest (14) was a baby, he always had the runny nose, ear infections and we lived in West Texas, so I did what every other mother would have done and bought a humidifer for his room as the weather is very dry there. Well, would you believe he had a mold allergy and still does to this day? I could have just died. And I even kept it clean. GEEZZZZZ.........Hope you get better. Keep us posted. By the way, how old is your new place? Could it be some of the stuff in the walls of older homes causing a problem?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:Thanks for replying to my post. Yes, I am allergic to mold. When I had allergy testing years ago I tested positive for it. I know what you mean about the mold in the humidifier. I cleaned mine out with bleach the other day. You know my gut feeling is there is something in the house that is making me feel this way. The house is about 85 years old and completely renovated. We did have a leak in the sunroom ceiling and I am wondering if that has anything to do with it. We will be replacing the roof and ceiling tiles this summer. On closer inspection I think there has been several leaks in this roof, but it has been painted over to cover the water marks. In the meantime, I'll keep using the flonase and saline solution.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener, I, too, have a mold allergy and my sinuses drain constantly. To help dry some of it up temporarily, I take Claritin every morning, and my Allergist told me to take 1 Sudafed a few hours later if the dripping doesn't get better. It helps some. I have to carry Kleenex wherever I go---it's just clear drainage, but sure is irritating. The Doctor calls it "Chronic Rhinitis". The cold weather causes more drainage, too. The nose bleeds--you could be irritating the nasal passages from using the Flonase Spray. Any of those Nasal Sprays can do that after a while. I know I have to be careful, too. I use Nasalcort Aqua Spray. It's the newer version of Nasalcort with Saline added for less chance of drying out the passages, but it can still do that over a period of time. About 10 years ago, I was having a lot of nosebleeds--didn't matter what I was doing or not doing, I had them. Finally went to an Ear, Nose, Throat Doctor and he found that the left nasal passage was almost blocked due to the septum cartilage collapsing. He thinks I may have injured myself, perhaps even as a small child. (You know how toddlers fall and bump themselves, etc.) It was collapsed and folded like an accordian. I had to have surgery to repair it---NOT FUN---but it sure helped me breathe a lot better. He also told me that I have very narrow passages and that makes it harder in general for me to breathe easy. It still feels like something is trying to block the left passage off, but at least I can breathe thru it. The nose bleeds came from chronic irritation, from the air flow only having a small opening to go thru. For 2 months before it could be repaired, I had to "snuff" A&D ointment up into both nostrils to help heal them enough to operate. FUN!!! Perhaps you should have a Doctor look at the nasal passages to be sure there isn't something else going on besides the irritation from the allergies. The molds--sure sounds like the leaky ceiling might just be the culprit. Those darn molds can be just about everywhere and older homes are more prone to have it. Also, if you have a basement, it could be coming from there, too. Basements are damp and even in winter, they don't dry out completely, especially in the older homes. I know there are companies out there that wash down and "seal" basement walls--maybe that would help. Another thing---if you have houseplants, the mold spores live in the plant soil. I had to give away my houseplants because of it. I have only artificial plants now. I love the "real thing", but it doesn't love me!!By the way, I love your new nickname--"Lurch". Perfect!!!Take care.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Karen for all the helpful info. I didn't realize that the flonase could be causing the nosebleeds. I use it every day. I think I will ask to see a nose/throat/ear specialist. I know that this will sound funny, (especially with all my latest falls), but I remember taking quite a tumble when I was about 3 years old and broke my leg. My mom had to push me around in a carriage with my leg in a cast. Then when I was around 10 I fell down the stairs again and knocked myself out. My dad found me at the bottom of the stairs. Geez, I'm starting to sound like a real klutz. Just to change the subject for a second my dentist asked me if I ever banged my mouth hard, because one of my front tooth has changed colors (I don't smoke) now I'm thinking I might have banged my mouth during one of the falls. It's my left nostril that gives me trouble too, but if I use my finger and push my nose up the nostril opens up and I can breath easier. That operation doesn't sound like much fun. Eeek! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't have to go that route. But you do what you have do to get better, right? I guess there is no way to get rid of the mold on the plants. I do have a few plants in the house. Well, spring isn't too far away yippee! We're heading in the right direction. Talk to you soon.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh wait, I want to clarify the pushing up the nose. I didn't have my finger in my nose (a.k.a. picking my nose). Gosh that sounds awful. Had finger in the space between the nostrils and pushed up. I hope I haven't grossed anyone out.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener, Gosh, that sounds about what I do and it spreads the upper part of the nasal passage a little more open and we can breathe!! Better have that checked out. I'll try to catch up on the latest gossip later.KarenP.S. You can't be any more of a "klutz" than I am! One of my favorites is falling UP the stairs!! Try that one once. Geez!!Oh, by the way, the same day you took that "tumble", so did I!! I went out to do the "poop patrol" after our little ShihTzu, my feet flew out from under me and down I went. Hubbie says I let out a holler--I don't remember that. I just remember hitting that ice really hard. He came out and helped me up. Ended up with a black and blue mark on my right rear and hip and upper arm when I hit a chunk of ice that had formed on the ground. I'm sure glad I didn't break anything. Just jarred those boobs a little and now I swear they're hangin' lower!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh Karen, I know I shouldn't be laughing, but the boob thing is funny. Yes, I've done my share of falling up the stairs too. Lately, I just like to slip and fall down. I hope you're getting some extra TLC with the bruises and I'm sure the body is a little sore. A nice warm bath will help. I know all about poop patrol or as I call them hershey bars. Between the cats and dogs I should be the Hershey Queen. I love all my animals - 4 cats and 2 dogs. Speaking of cats - remember my newest kitty "Wheezy" the orange tabby, well he's taking a liking to sitting on the stairs to the basement. Not the greatest place to be sitting especially with my klutziness. Well I better get going, I here a lot of hissing going on. I think Wheezy is chasing Muffin or Sushi and Daisy my german shepherd is chasing them all. The house gets a little chaotic at times. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

Hello Everyone,I am very new to the BB but not to the "cause". I have been diagnosed with fms/cfs for three years but suffered active symptoms for over ten years. I think I probably was born with it. Anyway on to the topic of discussion. There is some very interesting info available concerning how these syndromes affect your water systems. Has anyone heard of Myofascial Pain Syndrome? Dr. Devin Starlanyl (who has fms/mps) and Mary Ellen Copelan MS have written a very helpful book about it and fms. You can find excerpts at www.pendulum.org/related/fms/fm-pain (hope that's right. If not just key in myofascial pain syndrome and it will come up) It speaks to the sinuses, runny nose, dry eyes. Hope it sheds some light.Hope everyone has a great weekend.Saundra


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi weener. Try going totally simple-sugar free for a couple of days and see if your sinus problem magically disappears. I find foods in the shops with labels showing less than 1% sugars (or preferrably 0.5%). If this on its own doesn't work try not drinking fluids within two hours of the foods that you do eat. I get total relief from similar sinus woes by doing just this. It is just possible that you have some gut fermentation process going on as is the case with me. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Weener, an avenue you might like to explore is having a swab test done of your nasal passages to see if you are harbouring the "coagulase negative staphylococci" bacteria. Several different strains of this bacteria can live habitually and harmlessly on the human skin. However in recent years some researchers in CFS/FMS are finding that a new strain seems to have emerged and when it inhabits the nasal passages or other mucusy areas of the body it can cause problems, such as muscle pain, well thats the claim. Also that a significant proportion of CFS/FMS sufferers carry it. I was one of them. Eliminating it didn't solve all my problems but it solved the nasal ones. Thought you might like to check it out. Don't know that all M.D. or standard pathology labs do this test, you can only ask, otherwise the likes of specialist labs. like "Great Smokies Laboratory" probably do.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Saundra, thank you for bringing this site to my attention and welcome to the board.Tony, I will try to cut sugar out of my diet as much as possible. Easier said than done. But I know when I eat too much sugar I usually don't feel well. There must be a connection. Thanks for replying.Nina, I have never heard of this before,but will bring it to my doctor's attention next time I see him. Sinuses are real bad today. Both sides are congested. Thank you for this information. Nina


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener! Gosh, sorry to hear those sinuses are still giving you so much trouble.And thanks Saundra, Tony and Nina for the different "avenues" to explore. It's very interesting!!My sinuses constantly drain, but it's clear. I have to carry tissues with me at all times. Seems like most nights -- during the nighttime--I wake up feeling really stuffed up and I head for the bathroom cabinet for another Benadryl antihistamine tablet to take. Changes in weather affect them, too.Weener, is your drainage clear or is it yellow or greenish? Yellow or green mean you probably have a sinus infection. Hope that's not what it is. Although, sometimes a person can have a sinus infection and not show drainage of yellow or green because it's so "compacted" it cannot begin to drain out properly. I know of individuals who have had their sinuses "flushed" and they said even though it was not fun to have done, it did help them immensely. Do you have a lot of pressure or pain through your forehead and/or cheeks, under the eyes, etc.? Does it seem puffy or swollen through your cheekbones and around the eyes? Have you had headaches from the congestion or pressure?Hope you can find some relief soon, Weener. I certainly understand how miserable a person can be.Thinking of you!!!Karen


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi weener. If your sinus pain/congestion/vertigo is chronic, it may be an infection, rather than just inflammation/allergy/congestion. You really should treat the infection if that's what it is. I've had bad sinus pain, vision loss, eye pain, vertigo etc for 5 months. Finally gave in and took a week long course of antibiotics, and I feel 95% better. The antibiotics didn't upset my IBS or CFS. I feel better now generally, as I'm sure the infection was running me down. I had been using nasal sprays and OTC homeopathic remedies, but neither of those will treat an infection. Talk to your doctor about antibiotics.susan


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome to our new members, Nina, azvessey, and saundra.My mother has problems with her sinuses a lot. She has fibro, and has bad mold allergies. I have mold allergies too, but they aren't quite as severe. This is gross, and I may have said/asked this before here, but do you all hack up a chunk of greenish, tan, brown post nasal stuff on a daily basis (usually in the morning after it's been sitting in there all night)? I have had this about once a day for well over 10yrs now. Other than this, the drainage is just white to clear. My ears itch sometimes too. Fortunately, I don't have pain with it though (just a little burning at times). I checked it out with an EENT when it first started, and he just mentioned that I had an 80% blockage on the right side. He felt it was more congenital than an injury (Although I suggested that it may have been because a basketball really hit it hard at that spot when I was a teen).I know that avoidance of molds are extremely important. My mother had leaking in her home in the basement, and in the garage. Whenever she got near these areas her sinuses would act up. My dad stored lawn and garden chemicals (fertilizers, moth balls, and pesticides)in the garage, and it bothered me a great deal whenever I walked through there. I finally convinced him to take them out to the shed. Actually, I began taking them out there myself, telling him how unhealthy that was. (He didn't like that, needless to say, but my mom was getting very ill, and I figured if it bothered me for the little bit I was there, it couldn't be good for her living there every day). The garage and basement are attatched. They also store loads of junk (old furniture, and books), plus they had a wood burning stove. My mom had him close off the wood burning stove (he wasn't happy about that either), because she felt the smokeyness bothered her a great deal too. Both measures helped. Of course there is a lot of junk left (old, musty smelling books), that have to be dealt with but I wouldn't ask my dad to get rid of those that he has so lovingly collected. I hear he is thinking about it now, since he's probably read each one of them two or three times now.Hope you feel better soon whiner, oh, I mean weener.







Just kidding you! You know I loves ya! [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Moldie, LOL on the whiner/weener. I don't take things personally anymore, besides I know you don't have a mean bone in your body.After reading your post I think my house must be mold heaven. I have a leak in my basement, my husband and I buy antiques and refinish them. Thus using chemicals paint removers, stains and varnishes. Combined with 4 cats, 2 dogs and husband who smokes no wonder my sinuses are driving me nuts. I also get that crappy stuff coming out of my nose usually mixed with blood. Otherwise, I'm blowing out clear stuff, sorry for being gross. Is it possible to get the mold out of the house? I'm thinking about buying an air purifier. Do you think this would help. By the way Moldie, how did you come up with your name?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Actually weener, I do think the air purifier would help, if you can't move or eliminate or replace the sources. My mother thought hers helped so I bought one for my son who has allergies/asthma when he was in the basement and I couldn't believe how fresh it made everything smell. Do your homework and make sure it takes care of mold spores. Also you will need to replace the filters on occasion. Just so you know though, old wet leaves outdoors can cause people some problems too, so if you think it might be a problem for you, better have someone else do the raking. (we all like having an excuse not to do that, right? - actually, I'd rather be able to do many things that I either can't or shouldn't, but I try anyway. Too stupid and proud to ask for help, but I'm learning. Cool hobby (refinishing). I like doing that too (mostly in home maintenance), but the smell of the refinishing products has irritates me more lately too and I am wondering about the toxic effects on health. My name actually originated from my fibro condition, believe it or not. I coined it as "My Old Lady Disease" because of my feeling ancient and complaining about all my aches and bowels like old people do. It is an anachronym (M.O.L.D.). Not long after I coined it that, coincidently a person came to our fibro meeting and talked about candida mold/yeast/fungus and though I thought it was bunk, I filed it away. Then I began having serious problems and took out the information again. I ended up going to see the allergist she recommended, and sure enough I tested highly reactive to many molds and formaldehyde. Since my IBS condition was improved by the treatment, I decided to make it my Username on the BB, as it seemed appropriate, and I had to come up with something.By the way, tell your husband who named you that he is the weener for smoking! Well, I guess that wouldn't go over too big, huh? Maybe just tell him you don't want to lose him, and it is causing your allergies/sinuses to act up more now. At least make him do it in one room that is his or outside. There is really some validity to second-hand smoke that I am sure you are aware of. Good luck and take care of yourself, 'cause nobody can do that better than you!


----------

